# Cadet Officers - July/August 2010 issue of the SITREP - The Journal of the RCMI



## wallysconce (9 Nov 2010)

I know there is a cadet forum, but I think this is a topic that is good for all military members to read and have decided to post here. Please check out this article and share your thoughts there about cadet officers:

*http://armycadetleagueofcanadarcmidiscuss.blogspot.com/*

This article was written by a retired colonel and says some interesting things about the cadets and cadet officers.


----------



## wallysconce (9 Nov 2010)

You can also comment at the end of the article on the linked page.


----------



## wallysconce (10 Nov 2010)

Thanks for your great comments so far on this article. I believe it is important to have a discussion on these things for cadet officers.


----------



## Northalbertan (5 Dec 2010)

Here is an appropriate response.

085-23 (D Cdts 6)
1085-23 (D Cad 6)
4 October 2010
Le 4 octobre 2010
Distribution List
Liste de distribution
ROYAL CANADIAN MILITARY INSTITUTE SITREP ARTICLE –
MISCONCEPTIONS ON THE PROFESSIONALISM
OF CADET INSTRUCTORS
ARTICLE DU SITREP DE L’INSTITUT MILITAIRE ROYAL CANADIEN –
IDÉES ERRONÉES SUR LE PROFESSIONNALISME DES INSTRUCTEUR DE CADETS
1. The July-August 2010 edition of the SITREP published by the Royal Canadian Military Institute contained an article entitled “A Look at an Iconic National Organization: The Royal Canadian Army Cadets: Whither its Future?” While opinion pieces such as these make for lively reading, I wish to comment on some elements of the article that do not accurately reflect the current situation.
1. L'édition de Juillet – Août 2010 du SITREP publiée par l'Institut militaire royal canadien affichait un article intitulé : “Un regard sur une organisation emblématique nationale : Les cadets royaux de l'Armée canadienne : Où se trouve son avenir?" Bien que des articles d'opinions comme celui-ci soient conçus pour une lecture animée, je désire commenter sur certains éléments de cet article qui ne représentent pas adéquatement la situation actuelle.
2. At the outset, the author wants the reader to “assume” that the Government of Canada in 1974 and earlier expected that the role of the Canadian Forces (CF) in support of the Cadet Program would be carried out by professional military Officers assigned away from their “normal” duties. It is important to note that unlike the cadet instructors for the Army Cadet Program, the cadet instructors for the air and navy were not Officers of the CF until 1950 and 1968 respectively. In 1968, the CF deliberately created the Cadet Instructor List (CIL), a Reserve sub-component and specialty
2. D’emblée, l'auteur amène le lecteur à présumer que le Gouvernement du Canada de 1974 et des années antérieures s'attendait à ce que le rôle des Forces canadiennes (FC) en soutien du programme des cadets soit accompli par des officiers militaires professionnels assignés hors de leurs fonctions normales. Il est important de noter que contrairement aux instructeurs du programme des cadets de l'Armée, les instructeurs de cadets de l'Air et de la Marine n'étaient pas des officiers des FC jusqu'en 1950 et 1968 respectivement. En 1968, les FC ont délibérément créé le Cadre des instructeurs de cadets (CIC), un sous-élément de la Réserve et un métier spécialisé,
2/6
occupation, composed of Officers whose primary responsibility was the supervision, administration and training of Sea, Army and Air Cadets.
composé d'officiers dont la responsabilité primaire était la supervision, l'administration et l'instruction des cadets de la Marine, de l'Air et de l'Armée.
3. Today, members of the Cadet Instructors Cadre (CIC) remain Officers of the CF, and the CF expects all of its members to conduct themselves professionally. While the CIC Officers have no operational role, and their training reflects that limitation, they have a very important role as youth leaders, role models and representatives of the CF as an institution in their communities across Canada. They have a professional development framework, and we are bringing it into line with the rest of the CF as appropriate. In general, they receive far more training and professional development than that offered to leaders of other youth development programs.
3. Aujourd'hui, les membres du Cadre des instructeurs de cadets (CIC) demeurent des officiers des FC et celles-ci s'attendent à ce que tous ses membres se comportent en professionnels. Bien que les officiers CIC n’aient aucun rôle opérationnel, et leur formation reflète cette limitation, ils jouent un rôle très important comme leaders de jeunes, modèles, et représentants de l’institution des FC dans leur communauté à travers le Canada. Ils sont encadrés d’une structure de développement professionnel semblable à celle des FC. En général, ils reçoivent beaucoup plus de formation et de développement professionnel que ce qui est offert aux leaders d'autres programmes de développement pour jeunes.
4. Similarly, the professional standards and expectations imposed upon the CIC as youth leaders and members of the CF far exceed those normally expected of leaders of other youth development organizations. They are required to subscribe to the values and ethos inherent with CF service, and they must live up to the standards of conduct expected of all Officers. For these reasons, contrary to what is suggested in the article, the CIC Officer training program includes the tenets of “Duty with Honour”, the principles and obligations of the Defence Ethics Program, the greater societal demands, the expectations imposed upon them as CF Members under the Code of Service Discipline, etc.
4. De même, les normes professionnelles et les attentes exigées des officiers CIC en qualité de leaders de jeunes et membres des FC excèdent de beaucoup celles auxquelles on s’attend normalement des leaders d'autres organisations de développement de jeunes. Ils doivent souscrire aux valeurs inhérentes et au code d’éthique des FC et ils doivent vivre en accord avec les normes de conduite s’appliquant à tous les officiers. Pour ces raisons, contrairement à ce qui est suggéré dans l'article, le programme de formation des officiers du CIC inclut les principes du "Devoir avec Honneur", les principes et obligations du programme d'éthique de la Défense, les exigences de la société de plus en plus importantes, les attentes qui leur sont assujetties en tant que membres des FC soumis au Code de discipline militaire, etc.
3/6
5. With respect to professionalism, the article specifies that: “There appears to be a definite lack of role model and professionalism exhibited by many officers in uniform wearing CIC insignia.” In reality, as well as being trained as youth development specialists by the CF, CIC Officers are parents, teachers, police officers, lawyers, doctors, firefighters, business leaders and more. CIC Officers bring a wealth of relevant civilian experience to the program. This experience combined with the training and professional development offered to them by the CF, has been a winning formula. Presumptions of incompetence do a great disservice to these men and women, who for the most part, volunteer their time to ensure the success of the program. They deserve our unabashed praise and respect.
5. En ce qui concerne le côté professionnalisme, l'article spécifie : "il semble y avoir un manque défini de modèle et de professionnalisme démontré par beaucoup d'officiers en uniforme portant l'insigne du CIC." En réalité, bien que formés comme spécialistes en développement de jeunes par les FC, les officiers du CIC sont aussi des parents, des enseignants, des policiers, des avocats, des docteurs, des pompiers, des dirigeants d'entreprises et plus. Les officiers du CIC apportent une richesse d'expérience civile appropriée au programme. Cette expérience, combinée à la formation et au développement professionnel offerts par les FC, ont créé une formule gagnante. Les présomptions d'incompétence font un tort considérable à ces hommes et femmes qui, pour la plupart, offrent de leur temps libre pour assurer le succès du programme. Ils méritent, sans contredit, nos éloges et notre respect.
6. Training and development for CIC Officers has been receiving focused attention for at least eight years now, starting with the most junior levels and working up to senior Officers. Despite improved CIC professional development, Regular Force Officers remain very present at all levels of leadership in the program.
6. Depuis au moins les huit dernières années, on a apporté une attention particulière au programme de formation et de développement des officiers du CIC, tant au niveau des officiers les plus juniors qu'à celui des officiers supérieurs. En plus de ce développement professionnel CIC amélioré, les officiers de la force régulière demeurent très présents à tous les niveaux de leadership au sein du programme.
7. The VCDS, a Regular Force Flag Officer, is responsible for command and control of the Cadet Organizations. Reporting to him on matters related to the Cadet Program, various General and Flag Officers have been delegated responsibility for the delivery of the Cadet Program within their respective regions. The Director Cadets and Junior Canadian Rangers, three of his five Section Heads and five of six Regional Cadet Support Unit (RCSU) COs are Regular Force
7. Le VCEMD, un officier général de la force régulière, est responsable du commandement et contrôle des organisations de cadets. Sous son commandement, pour les questions reliées au Programme des cadets, divers officiers généraux et supérieurs ont la responsabilité du bon déroulement du Programme des cadets dans leurs régions respectives. Le Directeur – Cadets et Rangers Juniors Canadiens, trois de ses cinq Chefs de section et cinq des six commandants d’Unité Régionale de Soutien des cadets (URSC) sont des officiers de la Force régulière. On compte
4/6
officers. There are also an additional 87 Regular Force and 257 Primary Reserve and Cadet Organization Administration and Training Service (COATS) General Service personnel with extensive military experience and qualifications serving fulltime in support of the Cadet Program.
également 87 membres de la Force régulière ainsi que 257 membres de la Réserve primaire et du Service d’administration et d’instruction des organisations de cadets (SAIOC), possédant une vaste expérience et de nombreuses qualifications militaires, qui servent à temps plein en soutien du programme des cadets.
8. DND directly invests over two hundred million dollars annually into the Cadet Program. The best return on that investment is to have the program delivered by members of the CIC. Since they are the youth program leadership and management specialists within the CF, it is only natural that CIC Officers would assume a larger role in the leadership and management of the program. The CIC has a history of past success, but we are nonetheless continuing the transformation of the CIC Professional Development program to enable its Officers to excel at more senior levels of responsibility in the program.
8. Le MDN investit directement plus de deux cent millions de dollars annuellement dans le programme des cadets. Le meilleur retour sur cet investissement est assuré en ayant en poste des membres du CIC pour livrer le programme. Puisqu'ils sont les leaders et spécialistes de la gestion du programme pour les jeunes au sein des FC, il est tout à fait naturel que des officiers du CIC assument le plus grand rôle dans le leadership et la gestion de ce programme. L’histoire du CIC est remplie de succès, mais nous continuons néanmoins la transformation du programme de développement professionnel CIC pour permettre à ses officiers d'exceller aux niveaux de responsabilités supérieurs au sein du programme.
9. With respect to the COATS sub-component mentioned by Colonel (Ret’d) Corrigan in his article, CF unification included a centralization of many specialty occupations applicable to all three environments, such as medical, chaplaincy, administrative and financial services. It is in these specialty services where CIC Officers have not been trained that COATS will be most applicable and effective. These support roles are also critical to Cadet Program success. Creation of the COATS sub-component thus expands our access to already trained military professionals from the Regular Force and Primary Reserve who may wish to continue serving in support of the Cadet Program.
9. En ce qui concerne le sous-élément SAIOC mentionné par le Colonel Corrigan (retraité) dans son article, l'unification des FC a engendré la centralisation de beaucoup de métiers spécialisés tels que services médicaux, d’aumônerie, administratifs et financiers bénéfiques aux trois environnements. C'est pour assurer ces services spécialisés, pour lesquels les officiers du CIC n'ont pas été formés, que le SAIOC sera le plus utile et efficace. L’accomplissement de ces fonctions de soutien est aussi crucial au succès du Programme de cadets. La création du sous-élément SAIOC étend notre accès aux professionnels militaires déjà formés de la Force régulière et de la Réserve primaire qui peuvent désirer continuer à servir pour soutenir le Programme des cadets.
10. As Chief Reserves and Cadets, I know that the COATS sub-component, and the CIC in particular, is comprised of professionals who serve with passion and dedication. I have great confidence in these men and women. I am very optimistic about the future of the Cadet Program precisely because it is exceptionally well led by a carefully selected combination of CIC, COATS General Service and Regular Force personnel. I seek your cooperation in ensuring that the true facts regarding the professionalism of our Cadet Instructors are widely disseminated throughout the adult community supporting the Cadets within your respective organizations.
10. En ma qualité de Chef – Réserve et Cadets, je sais que le sous-élément SAIOC et plus particulièrement le CIC, est composé de professionnels qui servent avec passion et dévouement. Ces hommes et femmes jouissent de mon entière confiance. Je suis très optimiste quant à l'avenir du programme des cadets précisément parce qu'il est exceptionnellement bien mené par une combinaison soigneusement sélectionnée de membres du CIC, du service général SAIOC ainsi que de la force régulière. Je demande votre collaboration afin d'assurer que les faits véridiques quant au professionnalisme de nos instructeurs de cadets soient largement disséminés au sein de la communauté adulte qui soutient les cadets dans vos organisations respectives.
Le Chef – Réserve et cadets,
Major-General Dennis C. Tabbernor
Chief Reserve and Cadets
Distribution List (page 6)
Liste de distribution (page 6)
5/6
6/6
Distribution List
Liste de distribution
Action
Commander JTF (Atlantic)
Commander JTF (East)
Commander JTF (Central)
Commander 2 Cdn Air Div
Commander JTF (Pacific)
Commander JTF (North)
Action
Commandant FOI (Atlantique)
Commandant FOI (Est)
Commandant FOI (Centre)
Commandant 2e DAC
Commandant FOI (Pacifique)
Commandant FOI (Nord)
Information
VCDS
CMS
CLS
CAS
D Cdts & JCR
CO RCSU (Atlantic)
CO RCSU (Eastern)
CO RCSU (Central)
CO RCSU (Prairie)
CO RCSU (Pacific)
CO RCSU (Northern)
CIC Col Cmdt
RCAC Col Cmdt
CIC Branch Advisor
All Army Honorary Appointees
President Navy League of Canada
President Army Cadet League of Canada
President Air Cadet League of Canada
Information
VCEMD
CEMFM
CÉMAT
CEMFA
D Cad & RJC
Cmdt URSC (Atlantique)
Cmdt URSC (Est)
Cmdt URSC (Centre)
Cmdt URSC (Prairies)
Cmdt URSC (Pacifique)
Cmdt URSC (Nord)
Col Cmdt CIC
Col Cmdt CRAC
Conseiller de la branche CIC
Toutes les nominations honorifiques – Armée
Président – Ligue navale du Canada
Président – Ligue des cadets de l’Armée du Canada
Président – Ligue des cadets de l’Air du


----------



## catalyst (6 Dec 2010)

wallysconce said:
			
		

> Thanks for your great comments so far on this article. I believe it is important to have a discussion on these things for cadet officers.



Yeah, they're really great. My house was cold so needed a bit of hot air blast. 


Whats your trade/occupation?


----------



## Northalbertan (13 Dec 2010)

wallysconce said:
			
		

> Thanks for your great comments so far on this article. I believe it is important to have a discussion on these things for cadet officers.



Really?  Why is it so important for you to register, post a link to a disparaging article and ask for comments at the linked site as opposed to here?  

I know from reading previous posts on various forums here that the opinions are varied on the value of those of us in the CIC.  It gets a little tiring being painted with the same brush as a few bad apples.  I have met some very professional, disciplined, and very good officers in the CIC.  

Are we professional officers?  The CF invests a pile of money in seeing to it that we are very good at our jobs.  Are we trained to lead troops?  Nope.  I personally would not mind if we returned to the 70s and 80s model of training, where the CIC officers used to receive at least the same basic officer training course as any other reserve officer but I think that is unlikely today.  It is too bad really as I think this might at least remove some of the issues some have with CIC training.  It may modify the behavior of those few bad apples as well.  

Others are going to argue that if we aren't going to be leading troops why should we have the course.  I can kind of see their side of it too.  Arguments for and against have been waged here before and I don't want to resurrect them.  

The CF sees value in the CCO or they certainly would not fund it.  They decide how we are trained and what they want us to be trained for.  I partake in the training they assign to me.  I perform my duties to the best of my abilities and I perform them in a professional manner, the way the officers appointed over me expect me to.   

I train cadets.  That is my job in the CF.  I ensure the kids in my corps receive the training they are supposed to, delivered safely.  I try my best to ensure they have some fun while they do it.  I help to train Canada's future leaders, what ever part of Canadian society they decide they want to lead in, whether that is military, academic or professional.  If you think that is not important to you as CF members take a look at how many of our politicians are former cadets, then think again.

My opinions only.  I have been wrong before.


----------



## Pusser (13 Dec 2010)

Northalbertan,

over the years I have heard many disparaging comments about CIC officers, almost always from people who have no idea what the program is about.  I for one, salute you!   The CIC has an incredibly difficult task and while I have little time for CIC officers who strut around proclaiming themselves as experts in all things military, those regular force and primary reserve folks who think that leading and training cadets is easy and somehow beneath them are just as wrong.  We all have different military occupations in the CF and we all have to meet different requirements in order to do our jobs.  The only common thread is that we all have to meet a high standard.  I don't think you can point to any one component of the CF, or to any one branch or occupation that doesn't have it's fair share of idiots AND stunning examples of leadership and dedication.  

The cadet program is extremely valuable to both the CF and the country as a whole.  Otherwise, why would the CF invest so heavily in it?  The CIC deserves as much respect as any other branch or component of the CF and it behooves all of us in leadership positions to support this concept.  Good natured ribbing aside, how many of us could continue to do our jobs if we honestly felt that the other branches or components had no respect for us or didn't value our contributions?

A large part of who I am today is a result of my time in the cadet movement and there are a few CIC (actually CIL then) officers to whom I am forever in debt.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Dec 2010)

I will not wade into the debate about the Cadet movement, but your comment



			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> The cadet program is extremely valuable to both the CF and the country as a whole.  Otherwise, why would the CF invest so heavily in it?



is utterly lacking in any logic.  Any review of DND spending can find ample examples of lots of money spent to little / no effect; just because DND spends a lot on something does not make it instantly worthwhile.


(Note that I am not implying or stating that public support to the cadet movement is not worthwhile, merely that the argument presented is not logical).


----------



## Pusser (14 Dec 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I will not wade into the debate about the Cadet movement, but your comment
> 
> is utterly lacking in any logic.  Any review of DND spending can find ample examples of lots of money spent to little / no effect; just because DND spends a lot on something does not make it instantly worthwhile.
> 
> ...



Point taken and you're absolutely right that we often spend huge amounts of money on things that  are not so worthwhile.  I wouldn't say my statement is lacking in logic.  I just haven't provided any supporting evidence. ;D  Nevertheless, I am the eternal optimist and like to think (or at least fatasize) that we really do try to spend money wisely.  In this particular case, I think it's money well spent.


----------

